# Der Cerberus hat Geburtstag



## Rainer Hönle (12 November 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hast ihn ja schön auf einen Freitag gelegt um besser feiern zu können.


----------



## Verpolt (12 November 2010)

Hallo,

Von mir auch Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:s10:   :sm20:   :s2:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2010)

Hallo Cerberus,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles Gute :sm20:

gruß helmut


----------



## HaDi (12 November 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Paule (12 November 2010)

Hallo Cerberus, 

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und noch viele "Weise Worte" 
:sm20:


----------



## dtsclipper (12 November 2010)

Auch von mir

Zum Wiegenfeste
Nur das Beste!

:sm20:


----------



## Solaris (12 November 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


:sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (12 November 2010)

...auch ich wünsche alles gute zum burzeltag...

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## dalbi (12 November 2010)

Hi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MW (12 November 2010)

Alles Gute Cerberus !!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

:sm20:



Gruß,

dia


----------



## -Andreas- (12 November 2010)

*Alles gute zum Geburtstag*

Gesundheit, Schaffensfreude, und jederzeit gute Ideen um den Automationsalltag zu bewältigen...

Na dann Prost und ne schöne Feier.

:sm24:

-Andreas-


----------



## Kai (12 November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## RGerlach (15 November 2010)

Hallo Cerberus,

nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag von mir.


:sm20:  :sm20:  :sm20:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Cerberus (15 November 2010)

Dankeschön euch allen für eure Glückwünsche.
War eine tolles Fest und heute bin ich endlich auch mal wieder in der Lage etwas zu arbeiten.
Wünsch euch noch eine angenehme Woche!

Gruß Cerberus


----------

